# Thinking of doing my first bacon



## smokinpapist (Feb 5, 2016)

So, I'm thinking of picking up a belly tomorrow and have a couple of questions. First, as I'm diabetic, can a cure be done that doesn't involve using sugar? Second, for a first time should I cold smoke or hot smoke it? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 5, 2016)

Check this thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237928/bacon-with-out-sugar-question

Also if you'll dig a little I know Pop has a Splender vice sugar recipe floating around in here also.

Cold smoke vs warm smoke, I recommend you try them both and make up your own mind. Me, I warm smoke., never above 120 IT. My meat has a nice texture, no rendering, and the amount of smoking time, cuts drastically. 

It also depends upon your geographic region as well as your smokers abilities.

Again I suggest you try both and see whats right for you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2016)

What Kevin said, Pops recipe.

Personally I cold smoke bacon, It going to get cooked anyway & it seems to be crispier if it's cold smoked.

Al


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 6, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Check this thread
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237928/bacon-with-out-sugar-question
> 
> ...










 i as well warm smoke,

Tom


----------

